# Airbnb - legal or not?



## soeren (Dec 18, 2012)

Salute!

My wife and I have two apartments in the same building: a 2 BR and a little studio. 

We live in the 2BR and the studio is used for family and friends visiting from home. It works out really well and it's great to be able to host people without feeling that you have to entertain them all the time. They feel they're alone on vacation, we get to hang out with them after work, and they treat the apartment excellent!

Anyways, i was thinking if it was legal for us to rent it out through airbnb while we arent having visitors ourselves? Havent been able to find any rules on it directly, and it might also come down to building policies - but we gotta start somewhere 

There are plenty apartments on Dubizzle and Airbnb - but what are the rules?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

I presume you own the apartments?

Technically it isn't allowed but in practice, as long as you are careful, it can be done. 

No idea what airbnb is but if I were you I'd be happier if it was rentals to friends of friends /friends of family etc

People are sure to scare you with posts here that it's illegal. True but the penalties shouldn't be anything to worry about unless you start getting the police knocking on your door due to your tenants' behaviour..

A word of advice: don't rent to Brits or Germans. haha


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

For the uninitiated www.airbnb.com

As said earlier, techinically illegal, but no ond is really checking, just be discreet and give building security a nice gift or something and you'll be fine ...


----------



## lostintrans (Oct 21, 2013)

"give building security a nice gift or something and you'll be fine ..."

Gotta love this place!


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

lostintrans said:


> "give building security a nice gift or something and you'll be fine ..."
> 
> Gotta love this place!


you know this isn't some unique Dubai thing right?

it's the norm in 95% (ie the non-US/western parts) of the world!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> you know this isn't some unique Dubai thing right?
> 
> it's the norm in 95% (ie the non-US/western parts) of the world!


Also giving out a Christmas bonus / gift to staff in the building isn't entirely uncommon in the U.S either, don't know about the U.K, odds are it isn't there either. Not to say that it is in effect a bribe, but it does endear said staff towards you and makes life that much more easier ...


----------



## ameerj (May 8, 2016)

*Its is now legal for all owners and tenants*

Hi guys, just a quick update on this thread. As of 28th April 2016, Dubai Tourism and Commerce Marketing (DTCM) has started issuing Permits to individual Home Owners or Tenants for short-term rentals in Dubai. If you want to be a host on Airbnb, this is now officially the legal way to do it. Please let me know if you have any questions and I would be happy to help.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

http://m.thenational.ae/business/travel-tourism/dubai-tourism-eases-holiday-home-regulations


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

Airbnb was never illegal according to DLD letting/subletting is allowed by property owner


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

It isn't legal to do it without the authorities permission and it is all well and good saying that no-one will check however if the person renting out said property does anything wrong and the police are called it could land you in a whole world of problems

There is a legal way to do it

Subletting your rented property is not permissible unless the landlord has agreed to it too. The law changed last June stating that residential properties for use as holiday homes will be restricted to licensed operators only. If owners wish to rent out their properties on a holiday-let basis, they would have to register with the Dubai Trade commerce marketing (DTCM) as an operator. To register, there are certain criteria that have to be met although, for example, an individual with less than 20 properties in his or her portfolio cannot register as an individual operator but will have to use the services of an agent who will have more than 20 properties and is also licensed. 

The main reason for the government to register this growing industry is to ensure certain standards are adhered to, such as cleanliness, services, health and safety etc. With more hotel rooms needed as we get closer to Dubai Expo 2020, this initiative to open up the holiday let market was seen as a positive step. I suspect that even if owners wish to advertise their properties on sites such as Airbnb, they d still have to register with the DTCM


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I'd hazard a guess one of the reasons the law changed was potential for additional revenue from a service that was difficult and expensive to monitor or control and therefore happening anyway


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Today's Ek24/7

Which serious violation in Dubai can get you fine of Dh100,000... click here - Emirates 24|7


----------

